# Will my wife get Dole?



## Jericho (20 Mar 2012)

Hi, am a little worried about this so said I would ask. 

I am a local authority worker on low salary. 35900appx.
Am married with one child (six months old)
My wife worked since she was 19, she is now 29. She was let go from her job along with all her colleagues when she was 5 months pregnant. She received her maternity benefit until January 2012. She is currently drawing her stamps. 180 a week or so. They will finish next January. She is struggling as it is.

Once they are up, will she likely qualify for some form of benefit/assistance?
 We pay 800pm rent, i pay 400 month loan to CU. 

My salary gives me appx 550 a week take home of which 100 is gone straight away to CU and i pay 200 a month for car payments also aswell as rent, bills, food etc. 
She currently is a stay at home mum, our little boy is now 6 months old.

I presume surely she wont be left penniless come January will she? I am on 36k, not exactly  big money. Will I be expected to foot everything come January?

Thanks


----------



## elcato (20 Mar 2012)

Your wife will be means tested from next January. I dont know the threshold for earnings in order to get the full amount but I would imagine she will receive something. The CU loan is orrelevant to SW in this case but you may be entitled to rental assitance.


----------



## Jericho (20 Mar 2012)

the lady at citizens information said something similar. That she would likely get something but she said it is possible she might not get anything atall

Surely a salary as low as mine wont be seen as so large as to disqualify her from receiving anything atall. Especially with a young baby ?


----------



## elcato (20 Mar 2012)

Is she looking to return to the workforce ? She is entitled to SW as long as she is. If she plans on being a stay at home mother I'm not sure how it works. Have you transferred any tax credits from her to your salary ?


----------



## callybags (20 Mar 2012)

Are you sure you are claiming all yout tax credits including your wife's?

According to this calculator your weekly take home pay should be €605.00

[broken link removed]


----------



## Jericho (20 Mar 2012)

we went to the revenue at the start of the year and they say they transferred all her credits to me ?

So is it correct to say that so long as she is unemployed and actively looking for work, once her stamps are up, she WILL be entitled to something ? 

That would have been my assumption but the lady at the citizens advice kinda threw me to be honest and we are in a panic now


----------



## james j (20 Mar 2012)

Im afraid to say that i don't think you would be entitled to anything as your earnings are more than a couple and one child would receive on social welfare around 320 per week


----------



## Jericho (20 Mar 2012)

thats something similar to what the lady said.
So in that case, even if she is unemployed and actively seeking work, my "MASSIVE" salary of 36000 a year would completely disqualify her from receiving anything atall ??


----------



## gipimann (20 Mar 2012)

_So is it correct to say that so long as she is unemployed and actively looking for work, once her stamps are up, she WILL be entitled to something ? 

_No, I'm afraid it's not correct to say that.  

Your income will be means-tested as follows (2012 rules)

Calculate your assessable earnings:  Gross pay less PRSI, Superannuation, Union dues, AVCs and PRSAs.  Note you don't deduct tax.

From this amount, deduct 20euro per day for each day you work, up to a max of 60 euro (3 days).

Your means are 60% of the amount calculated above.

If these means are greater than the maximum amount of JA paid to a couple & 1 child (currently 342.60 pw), there is no entitlement.
If these means are less than the max amount, the amount of JA payable is the difference between 342.60 and your means.

The above assumes no other savings, income or property.

You won't qualify for Rent Supplement because you are in full-time employment unless you are on the waiting list for RAS (Rental Accommodation Scheme).


----------



## Jericho (20 Mar 2012)

So she will basically get nothing???? not a penny?

I cant believe it.

Will she even get a GP/Medical card for her and the child?


----------



## potnoodler (20 Mar 2012)

36k Is equal to minimum wage for 2 workers so while it doesn't seem like much these days , it really is


----------



## Jericho (20 Mar 2012)

potnoodler said:


> 36k Is equal to minimum wage for 2 workers so while it doesn't seem like much these days , it really is


 
Dont get me wrong, i am well aware how lucky I am to be in a LA job, I really am and I appreciate it very much. 
But trying to support a wife and baby boy on 36k on my own..................


----------



## aerobubbles (20 Mar 2012)

am in the same position as you Jericho so understand totally where you are coming from, im the only earner in our household too my salary is similar to yours, we have to live on 400€ a month that is waht we have left after tax, esb, rent, heat.  That is it the grand total we have to buy our food, our clothes (havent bought new clothes in i cannot even remember) car tax/insurance/ health insurance its just impossible.  I know people on their high horse will jump down my throat but we are the poor in this country.  We are entitled to nothing the means test are so out of date and out of touch.  if we had the 342.60 p/w to oursleves we would be made.  Good luck Jericho i know how hard its going to be


----------



## Berni (20 Mar 2012)

Jericho said:


> So she will basically get nothing???? not a penny?
> 
> I cant believe it.
> 
> Will she even get a GP/Medical card for her and the child?



Medical Cards are assessed on the total household income, so it is normally all or nothing. If the child has a particular ailment which would cause an unreasonable burden on you, then just the child may be given a card.

FIS is the payment designed for low income families, but I think you are over the limits for that too.
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BirthChildrenAndFamilies/ChildRelatedPayments/Pages/fis.aspx

You may be able to claim the home carer's tax credit for your wife
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/credits/home-carers.html


----------



## elcato (20 Mar 2012)

Guys - Let's stick to the question asked and not be letting off steam please.


----------



## eastbono (20 Mar 2012)

Jericho said:


> So she will basically get nothing???? not a penny?
> 
> I cant believe it.
> 
> Will she even get a GP/Medical card for her and the child?



Read Gippimans post and do the calculations and see if she will receive a payment.


----------



## Jericho (21 Mar 2012)

Thanks for all the help lads and ladies 
seems clear as mud. Some think we will get nothing, others think we might get a FIS or a Med card etc 

Regarding getting onto FAS, we will explore that option. Only prob there is we would then have to put little man in a creche and we all know what they cost...........


----------



## Jericho (21 Mar 2012)

thanks cashier  honest advice is always the best. No need to sugar coat things. You need to know where u stand.
I feel a little more positive now. Even if we get a GP card, with a little one thats a big help. Health insurance currently costing 100 a month. cant keep that up next year
January is a long way off. loads of time to explore options. All is not lost.


----------

